# Happiness is a warm fuzzy puppy



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:

Mena, Xena and Kira's puppies are keeping us in "cuteness" overload right now. Around 4 weeks of age for puppies is just THE sweetest most adorable time for the fuzz balls. 

Enjoy


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

oh my gosh,,,I will take that black/bi one if he is a boy!! )))


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

They are so adorable!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Nicnivin (Nov 6, 2009)

JakodaCD OA said:


> oh my gosh,,,I will take that black/bi one if he is a boy!! )))


I'll fight ya for him/her! hehe :wub:


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

LOVE THEM!!! Gorgeous, like I said before that little girl is so lucky.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

They are beautiful.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I WANT ONE!!! :wub: They are too cute.


----------

